
Is Glassdoor biased? I can´t post my real comment - tetristetris
https://docs.google.com/document/d/e/2PACX-1vTXVCM45XxpuHQi5WAudxQ6J23qdo4aygJjHyH70DKx0U34exOMxG2VvimN19OAjzEm50JO7GeD_Bzz/pub
======
LinuxBender
I don't know the answer to your question. That said, anything not run by you,
even including Google, can choose to exclude, de-prioritize or discard
messages that conflict with partners, investors or other interests. You could
however create blogs hosted by you. Based on your link it would just be one
small html file. There are a myriad of free hosting solutions that work for
static content.

~~~
tetristetris
Yes, thanks, will definitely blog about it. Thanks

------
alexmorse
glassdoor is productized extortion, pay-to-manage feedback, like yelp but more
subjective.

~~~
tetristetris
Yes, it is shame, because should I have seen comments as the ones I want to
post, I would have avoided that company and gone for other offers

